# مجلات بحرية جميلة جدا



## m.hassanin (9 أبريل 2008)

في البداية احب اشكر كل امهندسين البحريين في المنتدى ده لانهم فعلا بيفيدونا جدا ................ واحب اشكر خاصة المهندس ماهر على مجهوده الرائع ودي تحية بهديها اليه ................................ وده رابط في مجلات ممتازة في المجال البحري وشكرا ليكم مرة تانية


http://www.marinelog.com/DOCS/PRINTMMV/PRINTLOG.html


----------



## Eyncom (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك لله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## أمير البحر (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور حبيب المجلات رائدة


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر اخى المهندس/ حسنين 

بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك على حسن مشاركتك معنا هنا .. تحيه وتقدير لشخصك الكريم


----------



## gadoo20042004 (17 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على التعاون الجميل و اتمنى من كل من يدخل الموضوع ان يرد عليه


----------



## m.hassanin (18 أبريل 2008)

والله يا جماعة كفاية يعني ان ENG-MAHERو gadoo20042004 ردو عليا انا والله مبسوط جدا شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2008)

نورت اخى حسنين وشرفتنا ونتظر جديدك
والف شكر


----------



## وائل السنيري (20 مايو 2008)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو الشوب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس حسنين .. مع تحياتي ،،


----------

